
Chicago Pile-1 - thcipriani
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Pile-1
======
tomkat0789
Later it was moved to the forests south of Chicago, where it remains buried
today:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Gate_Woods](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Gate_Woods)

I knew there was some ulterior motive to those forest preserves! Otherwise
they'd be covered with housing developments.

